# Fercho´s photos



## fercho ing (Sep 22, 2014)

so I put a few photos of my parasphendale agrionina


----------



## sally (Sep 23, 2014)

Such wonderful photos


----------



## LAME (Sep 23, 2014)

very nice  

he looks to be the same instar as my two.


----------



## fercho ing (Sep 23, 2014)

sally said:


> Such wonderful photos


thanks



LAME said:


> very nice
> 
> he looks to be the same instar as my two.


I think he is in L5 unfortunately I don´t have a female


----------



## fercho ing (Sep 23, 2014)

at the moment I have my male of Parasphendale agrionina and a couple of Deroplatys dessicata
the female was laid the first ooth on 17/09/14 so I´ll mate again this week  

I´ll put more photos about the first mated and the ooth soon


----------



## fercho ing (Sep 28, 2014)

more shots of Deroplatys dessicata


----------



## fercho ing (Sep 28, 2014)

and i have goods and bads news

first the bads

my  parasphendale agrionina dead  (i don´t know why)

and the good is that I obtain a couple of phyllocrania paradoxa in L5


----------



## fercho ing (Oct 3, 2014)

a short video of Deroplatys dessicata


----------



## dmina (Oct 17, 2014)

Very nice pics.. sorry about your parasphendale agrionina ...

Thanks for sharing


----------



## fercho ing (Nov 9, 2014)

after long time i'm go back

I start with female paradoxa


----------



## fercho ing (Nov 9, 2014)

and now with the male


----------



## Danny. (Nov 10, 2014)

Great pictures Fercho! Finally you get Ghosties.


----------



## dmina (Nov 10, 2014)

Beautiful pictures ... Is your male Ghost green? thanks for sharing...


----------



## LAME (Nov 10, 2014)

Very nice photos my friend!

btw, both of my African's are males as well lol, so I feel you on that.


----------



## CosbyArt (Nov 10, 2014)

Awesome photos Fercho, really puts the viewer right there with the mantid! Even looking at my mantid through the habitat a mere 1" away i don't see any details like that -- really nice macro work.

Sorry to hear about your parasphendale agrionina, sounds like you did get a ooth at least.

I am hoping to talk to you about your photography equipment, I'll PM.


----------



## fercho ing (Nov 10, 2014)

Danny. said:


> Great pictures Fercho! Finally you get Ghosties.


yep but i want a colony lol



dmina said:


> Beautiful pictures ... Is your male Ghost green? thanks for sharing...


no i think is more as brown-golden



LAME said:


> Very nice photos my friend!
> 
> btw, both of my African's are males as well lol, so I feel you on that.


thanks



CosbyArt said:


> Awesome photos Fercho, really puts the viewer right there with the mantid! Even looking at my mantid through the habitat a mere 1" away i don't see any details like that -- really nice macro work.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your parasphendale agrionina, sounds like you did get a ooth at least.
> 
> I am hoping to talk to you about your photography equipment, I'll PM.


ok I'll answer you


----------



## fercho ing (Nov 13, 2014)

so guys I'm really happy because today hatched my ooth of prohierodula picta

these are some photos of the event


----------



## sally (Nov 13, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## CosbyArt (Nov 14, 2014)

¡Felicitaciones!

Looks like you will have your hands full for awhile now


----------



## fercho ing (Nov 14, 2014)

sally said:


> Congratulations


thanks



CosbyArt said:


> ¡Felicitaciones!
> 
> Looks like you will have your hands full for awhile now


gracias

i have 3 more ooths of Deroplatys dessicata incubating


----------



## dmina (Nov 16, 2014)

Congrats... They are too cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fercho ing (Nov 17, 2014)

dmina said:


> Congrats... They are too cute! Thanks for sharing!


Yes they are


----------



## fercho ing (Nov 17, 2014)

Today hatched the first ooth of Deroplatys dessicata


----------



## Danny. (Nov 17, 2014)

fercho ing said:


> Today hatched the first ooth of Deroplatys dessicata


 Felicitaciones eres padre! Lol. Now have fun feeding them all.


----------



## CosbyArt (Nov 17, 2014)

Congrats, and to think I've been worried how to handle all the nymphs if my carolina ooth's all hatch. You must have one large mantis room.


----------



## fercho ing (Dec 8, 2014)

hi people
sorry for my late update but the uni spend most of my time, so this is the news:
*the Prohierodula picta are now in L2
*I have 8 Deroplatys dessicata in L1 and maybe in 2-3 week will hatch the second ooth
*the female of Phyllocrania paradoxa molted
* I have an adult couple of Stagmomantis limbata
* 6+ of Stagmomantis carolina in L2
*3+ of unknown mantis from Africa


soon photos of all


----------



## LAME (Dec 8, 2014)

aw I love that last little guy!


----------



## dmina (Dec 9, 2014)

LAME said:


> aw I love that last little guy!


LOL... Me too... always a crowd favorite!

Congrats... thanks for the update.. now get back to feeding...


----------

